# Clanking in front end after front pad/rotor replacement....pad slop?



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

I've seen other threads where folks have had issues with front brakes that click/grind/clank/rattle etc when braking, however my issue is the opposite.

When hitting certain bumps in the road (not small bumps nor large bumps, but medium bumps--yeah, I know, hard to explain) I hear a metallic clank in the front end, both sides. Similar sound to a loose suspension part such as the sway bar links, or strut, but this happened immediately after replacing the pads and rotors.

The clanking quits when I "ride the brake" going over said bumps but comes back when going over the same bumps without riding the brake.

I used Centric pads and rotors:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008CRE7VG?tag=vs-auto-convert-amazon-20
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009WT9DQM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

New pad hardware, new caliper guide pins.
I did not use lube or any type of paste on the back of the pads themselves.

I meticulously cleaned all mating surfaces and lubed the guide pins and shims.

Now, one thing I did notice......the pads have a slight slop in the caliper bridge/bracket/ whatever you want to call it....the gap is about .035" (measured easily with a feeler gauge) between the pad and shim.

Is that enough slop to cause this clanking??? 

If so, how do I rectify that? Another set of pads? Somehow fabricate a small shim to put in that gap? Use some adhesive on the back of the pad to make it adhere to the caliper?

It's driving me nuts.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

Brake pad rattle???
https://ebcbrakes.com/articles/brake-pad-rattle/


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm thinking the anti rattle clips are incorrectly positioned (or not installed).
When the pads are installed in the carrier bracket, before the caliper is installed, the pads should have no play whatsoever.

Rob


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Robby said:


> I'm thinking the anti rattle clips are incorrectly positioned (or not installed).
> When the pads are installed in the carrier bracket, before the caliper is installed, the pads should have no play whatsoever.
> 
> Rob


The anti rattle clips are installed and honestly, there is only one way they can be installed so I don't think the clips are the issue.
However, the pads indeed do have play once installed without the caliper......pretty sure that is the issue, thanks 

I ordered some Wagner pads and will try those.


----------



## ohyeahjay (Dec 1, 2013)

sounds just like my issue. Wear on the calipers, replaced both calipers and issue solved.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

ohyeahjay said:


> sounds just like my issue. Wear on the calipers, replaced both calipers and issue solved.


Interesting that the caliper replacement solved your issue. What wore out on the calipers?


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Just an update ....installed the Wagner pads and issue went away.

Funny how the Centric brand pads were loose in the caliper bracket, but the Wagner pads were nice and snug.

I'm wondering if the Centric pads that I got from Amazon were of a different "quality" than if I had purchased them from a Centric retailer?

Anyhoo, all is good now


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

You're not the only one with Centric pad issues:
_
"So I thought I'd give an update to these pads. Turns out my noise over bumps was these pads rattling. I put back in my OE pads and clips and the noise went away. Also, I am 99% sure all my gains in stopping power were due to the caliper slides working properly. When I put my OE pads back in, I actually think they stopped better when working correctly. 

__Dust is another thing, holy crap do these pads dust for me. I'd wash the car and after a day of driving the wheels would be totally coated. Overall, I'm planning on sticking with the OEM brakes from here on out. Not trying to disregard anyone's results- these pads just don't work as well for my situation."_

Copied from:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-gen1-wheels-tires-brakes-suspension/126562-centric-oe-brake-kit-upgrade-4.html


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Philb said:


> You're not the only one with Centric pad issues:
> _
> "So I thought I'd give an update to these pads. Turns out my noise over bumps was these pads rattling. I put back in my OE pads and clips and the noise went away. Also, I am 99% sure all my gains in stopping power were due to the caliper slides working properly. When I put my OE pads back in, I actually think they stopped better when working correctly.
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks!! And yes, about the dust----I did indeed notice quite a bit of dust on my wheels only after a couple/3 days of driving


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I am the one who had this issue. Get yourself a set of the Akebono Proacts. I have had them for 1k with the centric rotors and they work awesome!


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

jmlo96 said:


> I am the one who had this issue. Get yourself a set of the Akebono Proacts. I have had them for 1k with the centric rotors and they work awesome!


Hm, I'll have to check that brand out. Perhaps next time around  Thanks!


----------



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm having the same issue with Centric front pads I just installed a few weeks ago...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

TBH I didn't even know Centric made pads. They do make good rotors, though.

I've been quite impressed by every set of Akebono pads I've used, and I too used the ProAct on my Cruze. Akebono is actually the OEM supplier of pads for the Cruze - but it's cheaper, dustier, more long-life ceramic compound than those.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

This is the same issue like this one:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-g...over-splash-guard-rattle-vibrate-rubbing.html 
I also replaced the rotor and pads (Centric). Something doesn't fit properly I think. If you push the brake a little bit then the noise disappears. I checked everything a few times and didn't see any "mistake" I have could done. I used the same pads on my other car but keep the original rotors. No noise at all! The play must be too much, the rotor seems to be the issue..


----------



## ohyeahjay (Dec 1, 2013)

for me my mechanic said there was wear in the bridge/bracket area. They tried another set of pads from napa and the problem was still there. He recommended buying a set of calipers and it fixed the problem. I bought the centric pads and rotors as well.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

mikestony said:


> I've seen other threads where folks have had issues with front brakes that click/grind/clank/rattle etc when braking, however my issue is the opposite.
> 
> When hitting certain bumps in the road (not small bumps nor large bumps, but medium bumps--yeah, I know, hard to explain) I hear a metallic clank in the front end, both sides. Similar sound to a loose suspension part such as the sway bar links, or strut, but this happened immediately after replacing the pads and rotors.
> 
> ...




100% same for me, Just replaced my rotors and pads and now I have a clunking over bumps. Does it sound like this?
https://youtu.be/gQg8LwVnbVA


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> TBH I didn't even know Centric made pads. They do make good rotors, though.
> 
> I've been quite impressed by every set of Akebono pads I've used, and I too used the ProAct on my Cruze. Akebono is actually the OEM supplier of pads for the Cruze - but it's cheaper, dustier, more long-life ceramic compound than those.


I found them in the Rockauto catalog.. Do you have rotor wear with these? Are these aggressive performance pads for a daily driver? 

Jblackburn- I'm confused, your saying that the OEM Cruze pad is cheaper, dustier... than the Akebono direct? 

I'm probably a really odd person who likes the GM original friction, It's probably because I'm really soft with the brakes and my terrain is relatively flat and forgiving. 

Centric seems to be all Chinese manufactured most vendors probably are. I was happy to see Akebono made in the USA according to their web page.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm not saying this is your problem but a search for brake rattle is: (I'm quoting here) "either from the brake pad springs because they are either missing, bent or installed backwards- i.e. the top one on the bottom and the bottom on the top or you do not have the shims correctly installed on the pads."
Also found this link which might help pinpoint a problem:
Chevrolet Cruze Front Brake Pads Replacement Guide - 2011 To 2014 Model Years - Picture Illustrated Automotive Maintenance DIY Instructions


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Jblackburn- I'm confused, your saying that the OEM Cruze pad is cheaper, dustier... than the Akebono direct?


Yes. I've always used the ProACT pads. The OEM is an Akebono pad - if memory serves correctly - but it isn't the same compound. I don't recall that there were any markings; I may still have them around somewhere.

For anyone that wants it, here were the part numbers I used for my brake change:

AKEBONOACT1522Brake Pad$ 64.79$ 0.001$ 64.79*2012 CHEVROLET CRUZE 1.4L L4 Turbocharged* CENTRIC12062130 (120.62130)Rotor$ 47.79$ 0.002$ 95.58


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> > Jblackburn- I'm confused, your saying that the OEM Cruze pad is cheaper, dustier... than the Akebono direct?
> 
> 
> Yes. I've always used the ProACT pads. The OEM is an Akebono pad - if memory serves correctly - but it isn't the same compound. I don't recall that there were any markings; I may still have them around somewhere.
> ...


Of course the stock are not the same compound, lol. That goes with the GM "we know better" way of thinking. Just like how the GM TPC tires are crap compared to the aftermarket version.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

BlakeCary said:


> 100% same for me, Just replaced my rotors and pads and now I have a clunking over bumps. Does it sound like this?
> https://youtu.be/gQg8LwVnbVA


Yes, exactly! Not all bumps but certain bumps, but yes


----------



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

I was following this thread because I also just installed the same brake pads and got alot of metallic clanking on medium bumps in the road. After reading this post, I went over the same bumps with light braking force and there was no clanking.

I trashed the Centric pads and bought these from Amazon:
Wagner ThermoQuiet QC1522 Ceramic Disc Pad Set With Installation Hardware, Front

I've noticed no more clanking from the front end over pads once the Wagner Pads were installed.

I did notice the Centric pads have a metal plate on the back side of the pads the the Wagner didn't; maybe this is the source of the clanking?


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I think it has to do with the ears of the pads not fitting correctly in the brake caliper bracket. Perhaps they designed the centric pads with some slop to prevent the pads ears from seizing up.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

I installed the replacement set of Centric Pads that I got from RockAuto and I still have the clunking. Thought it was gone but nope.... Looks like im going to have to buy a different brand now. Also, after having the Centric on for a few days the brake dust it quite noticeable. Not sure why everyone on here was ranting and raving that these are the best cause 2/2 sets were clunking and the brake dust is an issue. I emailed Centric with my concerns but havent received a reply as of yet.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

*Fixed!*

Finally got time to get into details with this issue.
The root cause:
-_Centric_ pad has a metal plate on the back that is making noises when touches the caliper because... the sheet-metal springs are not properly holding the pad in position and the ears of the pad are a little smaller than the original ones.

The fix:
-Take out the pads and the springs. Use any pliers to "adjust" these springs, as you see in my picture. Bend all the small ears inside at 90 degree. Put everything back and do a ride test with the window opened, you will be happy! :go:

The picture with 2 springs has the left one before and the right one after the adjustments.

The final question:
-How long it will last? This is the 3rd day since the adjustments and no noise yet, we'll see...


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Update:
I installed a new set from AutoZone and the noise went away.... for a little. Now the clicking is back. Im debating if I am going to buy new brackets or do what CRUISE-CRUZE suggest. Im just sick and tired of pulling this [email protected] thing off and on. Im at 4x's on/off swapping pats for this noise issue. Almost want to go to local parts store and measure the bracket width were the clip goes in and compare to mine to see if its the bracket or clip issue.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I'm convinced you can't use any pads besides OEM/Akebono if you don't want the pads to rattle. Raybestos EHT pads have the same issue as the Centrics. I'm not sure why the aftermarket pads don't have the correct dimensions.


----------

